# Red And White



## apple320 (Jan 6, 2010)

One I got finished today












Chris


----------



## skiprat (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like the pens you make and this one in particular cos the finial looks shorter than some. Looks 'right' if you know what I mean. Not yours so much, but I've seen several where the finial looks way too long for me.

My only gripe is that I'd like to see the entire pen without having to scroll the screen:biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 6, 2010)

That is very nice, I like the closed end look it is just plain CLASSY!  Russell


----------



## stolicky (Jan 6, 2010)

Good job.

What did you use for the nib section?  Part of a kit, or something purchased separately?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man that is gorgeous!


----------



## apple320 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Nib Unit*

Is is a Schmidt screw in unit.

Thank you all

Chris


----------



## glycerine (Jan 6, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I really like the pens you make and this one in particular cos the finial looks shorter than some. Looks 'right' if you know what I mean. Not yours so much, but I've seen several where the finial looks way too long for me.
> 
> My only gripe is that I'd like to see the entire pen without having to scroll the screen:biggrin:


 
Get a bigger screen!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 6, 2010)

How do you cut your threads?


----------

